# New Zealand.... the farms land



## Professional (Dec 23, 2010)

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## Professional (Dec 23, 2010)

5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow; excellent series; my choice is first one

Regards


----------



## Professional (Dec 23, 2010)

Frequency said:


> Wow; excellent series; my choice is first one
> 
> Regards



Thank you


----------



## Zacny&#380;lin (Dec 29, 2010)

All shots are beautiful...
All shots are ZAJEBISTE!!!

Congratulations


----------



## Professional (Jan 8, 2011)

Zacny&#380;lin;2112999 said:
			
		

> All shots are beautiful...
> All shots are ZAJEBISTE!!!
> 
> Congratulations



Thank you very much!


----------



## Undo (Jan 8, 2011)

Great captures! I like all of them, though for some reason I personally like the vertical ones better than the horizontal ones. I don't know why. :b


----------



## Professional (Jan 9, 2011)

Undo said:


> Great captures! I like all of them, though for some reason I personally like the vertical ones better than the horizontal ones. I don't know why. :b



That is why i posted both orientations.


----------



## anandonaqui (Jan 11, 2011)

the photos are so clear (especially the last one), that you can see a few dingleberries. Maybe it's seeing the sheep's dinner from last week, but for some reason the photo of the single cow is more powerful to me. The horizontal one makes it more apparent that the cow is alone, there just isn't enough empty field for mein the vertical one. But all are pretty neat.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you use (or do you have) a polarizer filter?

I really like the photos, but I can't help but feel that they could be better with deeper blue skies and greener grass...both effects I would expect from a polarizer.


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

anandonaqui said:


> the photos are so clear (especially the last one), that you can see a few dingleberries. Maybe it's seeing the sheep's dinner from last week, but for some reason the photo of the single cow is more powerful to me. The horizontal one makes it more apparent that the cow is alone, there just isn't enough empty field for mein the vertical one. But all are pretty neat.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Did you use (or do you have) a polarizer filter?
> 
> I really like the photos, but I can't help but feel that they could be better with deeper blue skies and greener grass...both effects I would expect from a polarizer.



No, i didn't.
I can try to increase the vivid of blue/green by photoshop, but then people as usual will tell me that it is overdone or over saturated and not natural enough, also with Pol filter i will lose 1-2 stops i think, so i prefer not to use pol and use higher shutter speed and more depth of field, i was in rush and didn't have time to place a filter or use tripod if i need a bit slower shutter speed with minimum f8 and ISO100.


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

Is this better one?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2011)

That's more along the lines of how I would process it.  Although I can see that some people might still prefer the subtle tones of the first one.  



> No, i didn't.
> I can try to increase the vivid of blue/green by photoshop, but then people as usual will tell me that it is overdone or over saturated and not natural enough, also with Pol filter i will lose 1-2 stops i think, so i prefer not to use pol and use higher shutter speed and more depth of field, i was in rush and didn't have time to place a filter or use tripod if i need a bit slower shutter speed with minimum f8 and ISO100.


For shame :er:....using a tripod allows you to use any shutter speed you want, thus any aperture you want, thus any filters you may want etc.


----------



## Davor (Feb 11, 2011)

I adore the 1st one, it reminds me of the milk cartons. Beautiful and original , looks like a nice place to be.


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> That's more along the lines of how I would process it.  Although I can see that some people might still prefer the subtle tones of the first one.
> 
> For shame :er:....using a tripod allows you to use any shutter speed you want, thus any aperture you want, thus any filters you may want etc.



OK, it is just snapshots and i was with someone who drove me around, so i didn't have time to spend long times on cows and sheep. 



Davor said:


> I adore the 1st one, it reminds me of the milk cartons. Beautiful and original , looks like a nice place to be.



Yes, New Zealand is always reminding me with cows and milks and pastures, amazing landscape to live not just for animals, but also humans.


----------



## Mecal (Feb 11, 2011)

definitely like the first one the best


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

Mecal said:


> definitely like the first one the best



OK, thanks!


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 11, 2011)

I need to go there!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice photos. Seeing the sheep reminded of this video......


----------



## Professional (Feb 11, 2011)

Even it was almost 3 years since my NZ trip, i still feel and remember it as it was yesterday.


----------



## Photomen (Feb 18, 2011)

All are great !!
I like no. 5 !!


----------



## Professional (Feb 18, 2011)

Photomen said:


> All are great !!
> I like no. 5 !!



Thanks!


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 18, 2011)

wow these are all amazing thanks for shearing


----------



## rambler (Feb 18, 2011)

I do not think just a blue sky adds much to your pictures. Crop it down, especially in the multi-cow pics.  Cut out the sky to just a tiny bit above the mountains and it should highlight the mountains even more.  You have done a nice job of keeping all the cows in focus and it is a nice way to include the moutains.  If you had taken a photo of just the mountains at that distance, it would not nearly be as good.  Having the animals in the foreground is great.  Nice to know there are more animals than just sheep in NZ.


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice shots; 1, 6, and 8 are my choices from the bunch.
The edit you posted I like more than the one in your original post; do something like that to a couple of others and you should have a nice collection.


----------

